# combat boots vs hiking boots vs work boots



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I have an old pair of desert combat boots from my jrotc days but they are beginning to fall apart, so im planning on getting a new pair of good quality boots,but what is best combat boots, hiking boots, or work boots? Also does anyone recommend a specific brand?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What exactly are you planning on doing with the boots? Are they to be used for combat or hiking or work. Either could work in any situation in a pinch but if you're asking which one is best overall it really depends on your needs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Been wearing Bates Ultra Lights for the past 30 years most everyday. I dont think they can be beat. They are cool in the summer..warm in the winter and do not slip. the side zipper can make old folks get them on without having a heart attack from over exertion. 
https://www.amazon.com/Bates-Ultra-Lites-Inches-Tactical-Side-Zip/dp/B00814TYAE


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I wear Lowa Renegades everyday at work, I wear them hiking. They are comfortable and have held up against a decent amount of abuse for about 1 year now and still good shape.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> What exactly are you planning on doing with the boots? Are they to be used for combat or hiking or work. Either could work in any situation in a pinch but if you're asking which one is best overall it really depends on your needs.


For work, training, and outdoor yard work.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

So you are going to buy 3 different pairs? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of boots sold as combat boots are cheap copy junk. Becareful. Infantry you learn good boots worn properly. The military boots issued for middle east are pretty good and getting better. I have 3 new pair still left over and could wear them for anything from a Dinner ride with the wife to SHTF stand your ground.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I like KEEN hiking boots several models are at least assembled in the USA. They fit me well and give a lot of support to a heavy guy carrying a back pack. Combat boots no longer work for me without an insert/ arch support. Work boots - steel toe are good for a lot of things but I would not go hiking in them, it is what I wear ,with inserts ,every day.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

As said,depends on the activity. I've got work,hiking,combat,dress shoes and boots. They are for different things. And I'm not even close to Imelda Marcos!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Combat boots are for combat. Are you married?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Been wearing Bates Ultra Lights for the past 30 years most everyday. [/url]


I'm also looking for a pair of hiking/hunting boots, Southern Arizona... hilly, canyons, rocky, not established trails, would the Bates UL be a good choice, and how do they run size wise since I would be buying them off Amazon...

*Rancher*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Recently retired now. But before that spent 30 years in in the engine rooms of ships and most recently 13 years on the shop floor of a locomotive repair facility. You can't go wrong with Redwing work boots. They are expensive but worth every penny. They used to all be made in the USA. Now many if their models are made in China. I prefer their USA made products but I have also had good sucess with their chinese boots too. On the ships I got 4 to 5 years out of a pair. In the loco shop I got about 6 years on a pair with one resole half way thru.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In my opinion .... there isn't a one size fits all, nor a one boot for all occasions.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I will catch hell for this, but I absolutely LOVE my UnderArmor Versailles, they are lighter than tennis shoes, and feel great.
I went with the brown, because to me, they just feel cooler temp wise when on blacktop.
I know, Under Armor sucks, but Its my feet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a pair of these in 9.5 Wide, were $35 shipped new
Wellco U.S. Army Combat Boots Temperate 8.5W NEW without box. Military Surplus.

I have 2 pair of these in 9.5 wide, $35 shipped, and $40 shipped for new
BATES VIBRAM Gore-Tex Tan Suede Army Combat Boots 9.5W Good Condition See Desc.

The Bates are nicer inside


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If I could only have one pair to do it all, I'd go with a high quality hiker. However, as others have said it's best to have the right tools for the job.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I wished yall would steer him over to the Bates Ultra Lights. They are made by nice Chicoms. It good for world trade.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally got a pair of work shoes in extra wide from Rocky. My feet feel 100% better. 
Rocky SlipStop 911 Men's Plain Toe Oxford Shoe, FQ0002034


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

those swaidish tan desert boots suck they fall apart you can not kiwi them -I have been issued a few and they didn't last more than 6-8 months. were they comfortable, sure while they lasted.
my good stand by's-the old black leather speed laces or real jungle boots with panama soles, or Matterhorn's those things are almost indestructible I have a pair of speed laces that are almost 30 years old and have been resoled once they are kind of ruff looking but still comfortable and still my goto boots for anything. Combat boots are designed for outdoor rugged activity not specialized in one area such as hiking or rock climbing ect. you do have to care for them clean and wax'em but they work for me. You may have to decide for your self what suits you.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the Danner RAT boots. I have them in steel toe and non steel toe. Very comfortable once they are broken in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I just heard I'm in the running for a new job in a warehouse. Those of you that have worked on concrete floors, what shoes or boots did you wear?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I never enjoyed wearing any of the military style boots on concrete...but I never spent all day on it either.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always had 8" Timberland (now "classic") leather boots. Leather inside, leather outside, vibram soles. Quality is not what it was 30 years ago, but still a good all around boot. Some of the 20 year old ones I still have. 

For hiking I've got Vasque Montana (X 2), and Limmers. All leather norwiegan welt soles, take a few months before they fit well. Also have Lowas full leather outside but synthetic inside, I don't like those as much as the classic leather boots. Have also used various "light hikers", leather Merrells were good, have lasportiva nucleo now. I like them but have not beat on them much yet.

For work the best one I ever had, and still have are some old herman survivors logger boots (USA). They are finally starting to fall apart (30 years) but still serviceable. The above timberlands are great. I bought some off shore leather logger boots a while back ($80), they have been repaired several times so far but for $80 O.K. For heavy loggers to replace the Hermans I brought Danner smokejumpers, VERY high quality and expensive. Also have another timberland product barstow work boots, 6" classic work boot, when you don't need the logger boots. I needed some rubber waterproof for mucking/garden, Servus had some good ones cheap ($40) that have held up a couple of years now.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

for tactical stuff, I wear the 511 Tac Lites at work. I guard an aviation repair facility so I am on concrete all day. my feet thank me for those. They do come with a composit safety toe but i dont own them. I had a pair I bought used (they went to Iraq before I had them) and they still do duty to mow the lawn.
If color doesnt matter, get tan, it seems to be cooler than the black but they are pretty cool boots anyway. (pun intended)
Edited: Looks like the Taclite boots are being discontinued..a shame they were great boots!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Do you need safety toes?. Red Wings are good.
I wear Timberland Pro. 2 years constructiion, ship and sub works.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Georgia Homeland Men's Waterproof Work Boot, style #G108

I strongly recommend these.
Best boots I've ever had. 
More of a work boot then a combat boot.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Probably will have to be steel toe, oh yeah, I need extra wide. Not everybody makes them.


----------



## seanryan777 (Aug 10, 2017)

Timberland Pro Work Boots are absolutely amazing! I get mine at Work Boots USA and always use the promo code "save10" at checkout.


----------



## JeffKey (Jul 9, 2017)

Honestly, I would go for hunting boots. They are really very rigid and durable. I have found some awesome models of those at https://under-the-open-sky.com/ and would like to recommend you to take a look there too, maybe you will like some of them and get them for you. What do you think, guys?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's weird, I get crazy muscle spasms in my calf if I wear hiking boots that are too heavy or if I ever wear boots with steel toes, it's difficult to find anything that works for me..


----------



## dantesshoes (Sep 19, 2017)

For me, I literally live in Garmont t8s. Ever since I left the army I haven't been able to get out of them.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I've worn Wolverines with steel toes and they are pretty good on concrete.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

With steel toe, go Red Wing. Anything else I have used Whites Packers for over 20 years and love them.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The most comfortable boots I ever wore to work were hiking boots.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Been real happy with Merrell Moab, mid height, goretex. Not steel toed, but comfortable, sturdy and long lasting


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

None boots can beat my Belleville boots. In the past I also tried out Danners . They are far more expensive than Bellevilles, but both are made in the USA, and both have military contracts. I have to admit there is no a noticeable difference in quality or comfort. One can read the reviews on https://secretstorages.com/combat-boots/ prior to making an order. But if you believe my experience, go for Belleville


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a pair of Wolverines which have lasted 15 years now... I don't wear them all the time but certainly a LOT. Best thing about them: you always have an extra weapon on board. Plant one of these on a knee or square into the boys and watch 'em drop.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, I am the oddball here. I wear western boots predominately, and I have a pair of Ariat's that are lined and steel toed that I predominately wear at work.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Annie loves her Keens. Annie just finished shoveling the entire driveway and walkway with a crappy plastic snow shovel and Annie's Keens kept her feet dry as a bone. They're good for everything, hiking, snow, you name it. Annie isn't getting any money for this advertisement.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well think I already said this in a previous encounter but I just loves my Bates Ultra Lights with the zipper where old fat guys dont have to tie any shoe laces. They are good boots for doing anything. Made by Christian slave laborers in China most likely.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Well think I already said this in a previous encounter but I just loves my Bates Ultra Lights with the zipper where old fat guys dont have to tie any shoe laces. They are good boots for doing anything. Made by Christian slave laborers in China most likely.


I have owned many pair of bates until they were a rotten piece of leather attached my foot! Good times. I have to say though keens are pretty nice. Currently going through my third set of timberlands pro series. They are $250 and come up to my ankle. Still not impressed I have gone up in scale every time on the Timberlain pro series. The only reason I only these is due to the fact that my boss paid for them and I bought them off him for $50 otherwise I would be in keens. I put on between eight and 12 miles a day on a concrete floor that covers less than an acre and a half.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I never got any free boots so I might be pickier with the same perk.lol. I been wearing Bates for the last 25 years or so doing general leo duties and being lazy and retired. Am on about my 3rd pair and need some new ones. Supposed to have got some for Christmas but Amazon and Santa screwed up the order.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

To be completely fair I would not have bought them even for 100$ if I had known they were timberlands I had of time. He told me they were keen and I jumped all over it. (I should have known better when he said that they were uncomfortable) He brought them in and I brought in the money.... Then I looked my bosses boss dead in the eye... said thank you turned around and walked away. They’re not “bad” for 50 bucks!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wore Bates Lites in the USN. Until Uncle Sam made me wear new crappy leather boots with Navy Digi Blue. But, prior to that Command where I retired, I was at another cool place that had every kind of boot available. ANd different colors, but Bates lites just worked, till they fell apart.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Asking which boots are better is like asking which woman's figure is preferred. Your gonna get a lot of different answers.

Here's my 2 cents.

Work boots are general made for rugged wear and tear, safety and durability. Not necessarily the best walking or hiking boots.

Certain military boots, mainly Bate's, Jungle boots, or desert boots are made to be lighter weight, moderate durability and better ankle support.

Hiking boots are extremely lightweight, less durable, more for comfort.

I choose the Bate's Ultralightweight's to be right in the middle of durability, comfort, and support..... and I prefer full figured redheads.

OSFG


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They are easily repairable. This pair I have now is about 15 years old and have been getting along good with the heel being glued back in the place with gorilla glue for the last year or so. I did have one pair where the zipper went haywire. Not much hope when that happens.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

And dont order online unless you know for sure they fit..


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I wear Solomon XA Forces mid everyday. They are gore Tex and since I live in the Pacific Northwest with lots of wet weather I need water proof. I also wear them during my rucks ( aka urban hikes with a 50 lb pack) and they are comfortable as hell. I have heavier duty boots for yard work. I also have a pair of low tops for when I jog. Great shoes and they wear pretty well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharklblog (Apr 26, 2020)

TG said:


> It's weird, I get crazy muscle spasms in my calf if I wear hiking boots that are too heavy or if I ever wear boots with steel toes, it's difficult to find anything that works for me..


Mostly I did not suggest to buy online


----------



## Yugosam (May 6, 2020)

It largely depends on what kind of work you do. If you work in an industrial environment I would recommend work boots and another pair of boots for your other activities. I work on a train so I need something that offers good traction on oily surfaces, so I go with Redwings. For my outdoor activities I choose desert combat boots. I subscribe to a local online auction service which was auctioning off the supplies from a military academy which had closed. I was able to purchase 2 pair of Bates, 1 pair of Altama and 1 pair of Rothco boots, new in the box for $6.50 each.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Boots , Timberland used to be the best, until CHI-COM took over, same with other prior r US made. It is< 1/2 quality what was made before

Hiking, real leather, best were made in Italy, Vasqe. 2X durabily of "Boots". More durable than "work boots"

Work boots I still use USA made Danner, but $300


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Boots , Timberland used to be the best, until CHI-COM took over, same with other prior r US made. It is< 1/2 quality what was made before

Hiking, real leather, best were made in Italy, Vasqe. 2X durabily of "Boots". More durable than "work boots"

Work boots I still use USA made Danner, but $300


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wore work boots for my 45 year career in logistics and distribution. The habit it still there in retirement, I wear work boots for all occasions now.

From driving semis, to operating fork lifts, to driving a desk, I tried them all. From the crappy Texas Steers from Walmart, to $300 American made Georgia Boot.

For work boots I am exclusively Wolverine from Tractor Supply. Yes, Chicom made, but the most comfortable boot on concrete I have ever found.

For combat boots (and remember, my service was 50 years ago) Corcoran jump boots are the way to go. The company makes other styles of combat boots also, all made in the USA and all very reasonably priced for being an American boot.
Just go to www.militaryuniformsupply.com and look for Corcoran boot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No boot company is today what it once was. Red Wing was great before I retired they had tured to high priced junk. Many of the military Bates boots are great. But you need to insure the sole is fit for your needs they have different options. Split leather works well for some and not for others.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I tried on a pair of Spyder rock climber (or maybe Rocky Spyder) combat boots? years ago. MAN THEY were SWEET, but like 275 dollars..
I have currently been using Under Armor steel toe combat boots. at 129 or so.
Also loved my pair of Under Armor Versailles (spelling probably wrong), they were about 120 also.
I also tend to go with brown just becouse I am on blacktop and in the sun alot.


----------



## brodzucker (Oct 14, 2021)

I have owned a pair of snake boots which I mostly use for hiking.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

ghostman said:


> I have an old pair of desert combat boots from my jrotc days but they are beginning to fall apart, so im planning on getting a new pair of good quality boots,but what is best combat boots, hiking boots, or work boots? Also does anyone recommend a specific brand?


I've had two pairs of Bates boots and one tactical oxford. All very good products. I wouldn't recommend standard tactical boots for serious time outdoors in very cold weather (10 degrees F or lower).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2015)

whoppo said:


> Been real happy with Merrell Moab, mid height, goretex. Not steel toed, but comfortable, sturdy and long lasting


I tried them. They were comfortable but I actually had real bad calf cramps from them. I have them away. I love my Dunham cloud 9. 

Jeremy


----------



## yagoha (5 mo ago)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've always had 8" Timberland (now "classic") leather boots. Leather inside, leather outside, vibram soles. Quality is not what it was 30 years ago, but still a good all around boot. Some of the 20 year old ones I still have.
> 
> For hiking I've got Vasque Montana (X 2), and Limmers. All leather norwiegan welt soles, take a few months before they fit well. Also have Lowas full leather outside but synthetic inside, I don't like those as much as the classic leather boots. Have also used various "light hikers", leather Merrells were good, have lasportiva nucleo now. I like them but have not beat on them much yet.
> 
> For work the best one I ever had, and still have are some old herman survivors logger boots (USA). They are finally starting to fall apart (30 years) but still serviceable. The above timberlands are great. I bought some off shore leather logger boots a while back ($80), they have been repaired several times so far but for $80 O.K. For heavy loggers to replace the Hermans I brought Danner smokejumpers, VERY high quality and expensive. Also have another timberland product barstow work boots, 6" classic work boot, when you don't need the logger best waterproof boots under 100. I needed some rubber waterproof for mucking/garden, Servus had some good ones cheap ($40) that have held up a couple of years now.


Hello

My girlfriend and I are quite new to hiking and have done about 20 days in total, hiking and camping in Norway and Sweden (where we live). I'm asking the question on this forum as I'm guessing the response on a Swedish forum will be to buy something Swedish as they generally think it must be the best, which is admirable but sometimes misguided (my experience is the quality is good but it's always HEAVY and very expensive).

So far we have been hiking on marked trails between May and August with some rain as one may expect with no problems. However, we just did four days in Sarek national park in lapland, hiking where there are no trails through wet heather, low bushes, marsh land etc and our hiking boots were wet through within half an hour. Luckily the temperatures were decent (15 C+) and sun hardly set and we got some warmth to dry things out, and we managed.

Our boots are not the most expensive, but North Face Sakura mid GTX (mine) and Merrel Moab 2 mid GTX (hers), both gore-tex.

I read on here or elsewhere to "test" the waterproofness by filling them with water, which I did to one of mine just now and it was leaking from the sides about an inch above the sole. Seems 20 days is quite quick for a gore-tex layer to break down?

I think we will largely plan to hike in the shoulder season of May and mid-August onwards as the mosquitos are horrendous in June and July. So generally plus degree temperatures in the day, but likely rain and the potential for a bit of snow (but not hiking through anything more than a cm or two probably), and could be below 5 C in the nights.

I've read posts on the forum of trail runners + Rocky gore-text socks which sounds appealing although I have hard enough time getting on normal socks and those gore-text socks sound like a nightmare.

Happy to spend money on some Lundhags, Meindl, Alfa boots but don't want to spend the best part of £300-400 on boots and end up in the same wet feet situation... Also, the 100 g on the foot = 500 g on the back thing gets me thinking about other solutions.

Any advice welcome, including tips on drying boots out if the temperature is only 5 - 10 C outside the tent.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Merrils work for me.
Find what you like, then by via poshmark at a discount.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I started wearing timberland pros so far so good they were easy to break in and are comfortable to walk in. They offer more protection then hiking or combat boots but they are heavier then my old hiking boots.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

bigwheel said:


> Been wearing Bates Ultra Lights for the past 30 years most everyday. I dont think they can be beat. They are cool in the summer..warm in the winter and do not slip. the side zipper can make old folks get them on without having a heart attack from over exertion.
> Amazon.com: Bates Men's Ultra-Lites 8 Inches Tactical Sport Side-Zip Boot : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Currently unavailable on that link


----------

